# Sonya Kraus in medley...



## oopsmaniac (21 Jan. 2012)

Downloadlinks sind hier zu finden:
http://www.celebboard.net/1383090-post15.html

Hi guys  

I would like to dedicate this post, if you agree, to the gorgeous *Sonya Kraus* :drip: 
I like her legs, i like her feet, i like her face, i like her voice and i don't dislike her breast (usually, i'm a wild no-silicon partisan)  
I also find her very funny  
Here are two clips of her frequent apparitions on *ProSieben* (german channel) in the "*Talk, talk, talk*" show.
I will add clips from her from time to time  


*Sonya Kraus* in medley #1: *Size*: 89,5 MB - *Format*: Xvid, 720X540 - *Duration*: 3 minutes 36 secondes.




*Sonya Kraus* nice feet: *Size*: 61,1 MB - *Format*: Xvid, 720X540 - *Duration*: 3 minutes 43 secondes.







 A torrid night to the viewers  


Powered by


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2012)

:thx: dir für Sonya


----------



## fredclever (22 Jan. 2012)

Sonya was a good like lady in german TV. Thank you


----------



## oopsmaniac (24 Jan. 2012)

Hi guys, i'm glad you liked the opus #1, tonight it's *Sonya Kraus* again :WOW: with the opus #2...

*Sonya Kraus* in medley #2: *Size*: 74,4 MB - *Format*: Xvid, 720X540 - *Duration*: 3 minutes 35 secondes.


Beautiful Sonya Kraus in medley 2 by oopsmaniac..avi



Powered by 




A torrid night to the viewers


----------



## Weltenbummler (25 Jan. 2012)

Sonya ist eine erotische Traumfrau.


----------



## oopsmaniac (28 Jan. 2012)

Hi guys, here is *Sonya* again with the opus #3 

Beautiful Sonya Kraus in medley # 3: *Size*: 77,6 MB - *Format*: Xvid, 720X540 - *Duration*: 3 minutes 32 seconds.


 Beautiful Sonya Kraus in medley 3 by oopsmaniac..avi



Powered by 




A torrid night to the viewers


----------



## Rainer Wenger (9 Feb. 2012)

Schaut ganz nett aus, vielen Dank für Sonya & für deine Mühe ! :thumbup:


----------



## cpttrips (9 Feb. 2012)

Nett, Dankeschön


----------



## Mammut81 (10 Feb. 2012)

Danke. Immer wieder nett anzusehen


----------



## cicero666 (11 Feb. 2012)

Macht sich leider etwas rar in der letzten Zeit... :-(


----------



## MoonlightX (11 Feb. 2012)

danke danke


----------



## tarzino (11 Feb. 2012)

Vielen Dank für Sonya.


----------



## oopsmaniac (15 Feb. 2012)

Thanks guys, i'm glad you like my medleys, here is another one with *Sonya* in a white transparent dress and she's forgotten her bra in the backstages it seems...:drip:









Beautiful Sonya Kraus in medley 4 by oopsmaniac..avi - *Size*: 98,9 MB - *Format*: Xvid, 720X540 - *Duration*: 2 minutes 44 seconds.



Powered by 





A torrid night to the viewers


----------



## oopsmaniac (11 Aug. 2012)

oopsmaniac schrieb:


> Thanks guys, i'm glad you like my medleys, here is another one with *Sonya* in a white transparent dress and she's forgotten her bra in the backstages it seems...:drip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi guys 

*Sonya* needs her re-ups too: here is the first one and i optimized the file in MPEG :WOW:...so it's heavier: 114,54 MB 

Beautiful Sonya Kraus in medley 4 by oopsmaniac: *Size*: 114,54 MB - *Format*: MPEG, 720X576- *Duration*: 2 minutes 44 seconds...DepositFiles


Have a nice day


----------



## oopsmaniac (12 Aug. 2012)

Hi guys 

Here are the other re-ups of the *Sonya*'s files :WOW:

*Beautiful Sonya Kraus in medley #1*: Size: 89,5 MB - Format: Xvid, 720X540 - Duration: 3 minutes 36 seconds...DepositFiles

*Beautiful Sonya Kraus in medley #2*: Size: 74,4 MB - Format: Xvid, 720X540 - Duration: 3 minutes 35 seconds...DepositFiles 

*Beautiful Sonya Kraus in medley #3*: Size: 77,6 MB - Format: Xvid, 720X540 - Duration: 3 minutes 32 seconds...DepositFiles

And i optimized the last one in MPEG :WOW:...so it's heavier: 118,61 MB  

*Sonya Kraus nice feet*: Size: 118,61 MB - Format: MPEG, 720X576 - Duration: 3 minutes 43 seconds...DepositFiles 


Have a nice evening


----------



## mikael (18 Apr. 2013)

super danke


----------



## ute123 (18 Apr. 2013)

Bitte mehr von der Sonya , hätte gerne alte TTT folgen aber schwer zu bekommen ....die alten waren noch witzig bzw sie.


----------



## heinihero (20 Apr. 2013)

Einfach nur Klasse!!! Danke


----------

